# Post your Desktop



## Osiris

Here's always a neat thread idea, post pic of your desktop. 

I just upgraded netbook to Windows 7 x64, upgraded to 500gb, and another stick of RAM, hacked in Dreamscene too. Next will be Touchscreen add-on. 
Background is animated live movie but can only catch still in this.
Post yours!


----------



## dreamwaves

Well I recently installed zune theme for my XP. Wow Its look great... Here is my desktop.


----------



## Cam

*Dell XPS*

Pretty basic wallpaper for me. http://dsnimg.dell.com/images/external/images/Applications/XPS-gaming-wallpaper_black1.jpg

Laptop Specs:
I have a 2011 Dell XPS Studio 16 Gaming laptop. Core i7, 500GB HDD, 8 GB DDR3, LED+ 2800x4200 something resolution, HDMI in/out, back lit keyboard, slot load blu-ray drive, multitouch track pad and rear deck, ATI Radeon 5800 series graphics card. Some of the cool features. 

No custom OS, Just plain Windows 7 Premium 64 bit with a bunch of mods. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Blue Cray

Cant go wrong with this.


----------



## snyderguy

This has always been my favorite one..


----------



## Bettawhisperer




----------



## Cam

Blue Cray said:


> Cant go wrong with this.


Nothin' beats a Vette.


----------



## Aquaman_95

Here's mine!


----------



## Albino_101

Here is mine, as you can see I'm a huge monster hunter fan.


----------



## Osiris

Thats a huge Betta! LOL.


----------



## Osiris

I changed up my netbook from windows 7 to Ubuntu, for a netbook OS, I completely think this type of OS is what isneeded on netbook's to boot faster and lower prices on Netbooks!!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

Here's mine, nice and clean


----------



## Cam

*My Desktop*










Here is an update of my desktop. ( 2011 XPS Studio 16 Gaming Laptop )


----------



## Albino_101

Yay for ubuntu. 10.10 came out recently!!!


----------



## Osiris

I did some customization to firefox, and diggin the outcome.


----------



## JimW/Oscar

I used to have a scene from the movie Serenity with Summer Glau kicking butt in a skimpy dress but didn't think my new girlfriend then new wife would care for it.


----------



## Momo

Cool backgrounds everyone! I'll work on attaching mine later. I have to resize it or something.


----------

